# Southern Fried Dill Pickles



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Bettie asked me to post this.







Servings: depends on appetites!Ingredients:1 cup cornmeal2 egg beaten2 1/4 cups flour1 cup milk1 Tbsp. worcestershire sauce1/2 tsp. hot sauce (like Tabasco)1 tsp. salt3/4 tsp. pepper1/4 tsp. Mrs. Dash1/4 tsp. Garlic Powder3/4 tsp. Cayenne Pepper1 qt. sliced dill picklesVegetable Oil salt & pepper Combine 2 eggs, 1/4 cup flour, milk, worcestershire sauce, hot sauce,cayenne pepper Mrs. Dash, and Garlic Powder; stirring well. Set aside.Combine cornmeal, 2 cups flour, salt, and pepper: mix well. Dip drainedpickles into milk mixture and dredge in flour mixture. Deep fry at 350degrees until golden brown. Drain. Salt and Pepper to taste. Also worksgreat with pepperoncinis!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2001)

Jean,Thanks for posting this.....In another recipe I found, it said to slice the pickles lengthwise..I have never eaten nor made these---but they have been served in the South for many years...Hope someone uses this recipe and lets us know how they are (good or bad)...------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Yuck sounds simply awful. I'll put that right up there with trying the many okra recipes. Eww eww eww! Transplanted southerner at a young age. TG my southern taste and cooking does not bother my IBS.


----------

